# Forgot to take progesterone :(



## haj123 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi can anyone please help me. I am freaking out I had my ec last Thursday and et on Sunday. I have been told to take progesterone twice a day. I usually take one in the morning and one just before bed but last night I totally forgot  I have now taken one - it's 5 in the morning . What should I do.? Have I ruined my chances  I'm soooooo stupid aaaaaaargh


----------



## emmy4 (Mar 15, 2011)

hi haj123,  i dont know if it is a big issue if you forget to take one or not you could check with your clinic or someone will probably post who knows for sure but just wanted to let you know i did the same thing  and i was really worried too at the time but i went on to get a a BFP and now im 37 weeks pregnant.
wish you the very best of luck..  emmy


----------



## haj123 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Emmy  I can't sleep waiting for clinic to open lol . Congrats on being 37 weeks . I always say to my hubby I gonna smile through my labour if I get a bfp lol . Thanks for ur reply huni.x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi haj123, don't panic I don't think it will have made any difference at all    You were right to take one as soon as you remembered in the morning. 

Remember that some clinics don't even prescribe pessaries as they don't believe they are nessassary. I think they are used as more of a 'top up' so don't worry


----------



## haj123 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks pinkcat  convinced i am having cramps but probs imagining it. Can't believe I was soo silly . I always remember. Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I think progesterone is more important if you have a frozen embryo transfer and Pinkcat is correct they are more of a back up, as your follicles produce progesterone after the eggs are taken or released.

Don't panic and good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't help hun but just wanna wish u lots of luck 

Jenna xx


----------



## haj123 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks girls. Really really appreciate it. Xxx


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi, 

I haven't posted on here before, but I just wanted to say thanks to everyone
on this forum as its been a great help to me. It was only through reading your messages that I realised I should still be taking progesterone. I was given 15 pessaries which I have to use
twice a day, I assumed that was the entire course until I realised everyone still seemed to be taking it! I called the clinic who said I should come and get some more but by the time I took it it had been well over 24 hours between doses. The nurse said that as your body produces it it is ok to miss one so I tried not to worry too much. 

I have done a hpt today at day 12 and its negative so I just hope its early and I haven't done anything to mess things up. 

Good luck to everyone testing this week!! xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I tested on day 12 hun and it was negative but tested day 13 and it was positive so really can change over night!!good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Jenna, I tested again at 5am (can't sleep!) and its still negative but maybe there's still time for it to change xx


----------

